# Ansys tutorial part 2



## ahmedmecha (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ...
أخوتي الأعزاء أرفق لكم الجزء الثاني من سلسلة الأمثلة التطبيقية لبرنامج الـAnsys أتمنى أن يكون عن حسن ظنكم...


----------



## حسان2007 (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الجزء الأول بس الثاني فين


----------



## ahmedresas (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الجزء الأول بس الثاني فين


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك للجزء الاول ننتضر بقية الاجزاء


----------



## eng_mustafa982 (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير على الجزء الاول بس وين الثاني


----------



## الموحد (19 أبريل 2007)

Thanx very much


----------

